# What is the best exhaust?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey, im looking for the the best choice for a catback exhaust system. This upcoming summer i am going to be doing the sr20det swap for my 1989 nissan 240sx and im gonna be building to compete in autocross events. I just got the car literally yesterday and it is bone stock. So i figured a good place to start would be the exhaust. Alot of people have been telling me to go with the Apexi Dual N1 but i also heard if i wanna put an anti sway bar or an upgraded one in the rear it won't work with the dual N1. Just curious on what you guys think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

get the sinlge N1 the dual N1 won't work with sway bars


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I had a GReddy cat back and It was nice, but to loud. I now have a HKS Hi Power series, and It is the bomb. It is real deep sounding, and flows very well, Id say better than the GReddy even. So I would go w/ HKS if I was you. just my .02


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Get your sway bars in and get some stainless custom job done by speedy, or meineke or walker ... or whatever and have it bent to go around whatever obstructions are there. Pipe is pipe...save your money.

-Jarret


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Blitz Nurspec-R.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

I have an 89 with an SR20DET. I have an HKS Hi Power. Only get a custom job done if they can do mandrel bends, if not, forget about it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i heard the apex'i N1 Duels are the best exhaust system for the 240sx, the price for those suckas have sky rocketed in the past months its crazy... i'm waiting for the buyers to die down hopefully get it cheaper.

some prices on exhaust i looked up this is at overboost:

apex GT spec exhaust series $712.53
apex n1 duels exhaust $616.61
singles are $511.56
Blitz NUR spec racing cat-back exhaust $628.20
Greddy SP exhaust system $614.25
HKS exhaust system(hiper type) $508.56
HKS exhaust system (short type) $442.94

this is in USD


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

With this issue of interference with sway bars, is it only with aftermarket sway bars or is it also with the stock sway bars. I absolutely must have sway bars on so any info is appreciated. 

TIA,


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Guys, I dont know what availability is like in the US or in fact outside the UK, but here the top system is a Mongoose. Its all mandrel bends in stainless; sounds mega and out performs all the other systems I have seen it tested against. Its relatively small dia (3") means it may not be ideal for huge power perhaps, but I have seen them at @350ps with no probs. They are also much cheaper than any of the others and have a lifetime guarantee! Not the same car I know, but my bro's ST205 uses one at 303ps and is about to go to 400ps and we dont expect to be changing muffler.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Any links where one could get more info on the Mongoose?

laterz...Jody


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Try www.mongooseexhausts.co.uk. The company is called Collins Engineering, they are very good, and helpful enough if you contact them. They did some work on the ST205 I mentioned before; their work was very good.


----------



## SINGLECAMHONDUHKILLA (Dec 30, 2002)

I LIKE MAGNAFLOWS... HAHAH JK
I LIKE BEE *RACING EXHAUST.. WIT A PDM TEST PIPE// THAT WOULD HELP ALOT SERIOUSLY...
JOE


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Yo drift that overboost site you got, is no good, the prices are wy over then they should be, i got this site thats perfect for exhaust amounts, i mean this is the cheapest site for apexi exhaust I've ever seen, my next post will come with website i gotta find it, it will be posted in next few minutes


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok here we go found it, go to nissan 240x only, then that will bring you to the parts. http://www.phase2motortrend.com/index.html

This is by far the best site I've seen, if anyone gots better, please post.
Mike


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ 240SX, genius!


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

HKS N1 singal Exuast definetly forth your money...


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Best? What defines "best"?

Please list some criteria for "best". Seems like the posts so far are just personal preferences on finish/looks and not actual SUBJECTIVE arguments.

-alex


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

What i think best is what is going to give me the most power, and also a very good sound. I already know i can't use the dual N1 cause of the aftermarket sway bars but that was my choice before i learned of there interference, and there are no local places that use mandrel bends that will custum make an exhaust for me. bananna he he he. :banana:


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

WannabeSilvia said:


> *What i think best is what is going to give me the most power, and also a very good sound. *


Best in terms of power and minimal noise is a unit made by Fujitsubo in Japan. This is not hearsay but fact as most of the drifters in Japan will attest. I have one of their SS headers on my VE and the quality is second to none. I recently purchased an S14 clip for my upcoming project and was pleasantly surprised when the company I bought it from happened to have a Fujitsubo exhaust laying around. It's being delivered with the clip and will only cost me $150


----------

